# Trailer Question



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

First, my condolences on living in D.C. Oy, the traffic and mobs of people! :wink: 

Yes, there are truck and horse trailer rental places in Virginia and Maryland.

As far as hiring someone to trailer your horse, that's usually only done when you want to ship them long distances one way.

I've never heard of a trailer-share. People who own their own rigs aren't very willing to trailer-share, especially since they're the ones with all the expenses and maintenance costs.

A group of us did a weekend camping trip/ride at Gettysburg one year. One of the women didn't own a truck or trailer, and rented them. 

I don't know how expensive it is, but it's certainly an option.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Any type of "share" would mean that I contribute to all costs.

I looked on line for any place in MD or VA that rents horse trailers and havent found one. Do you know of one specifically?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Most folks who own their own rigs prefer not to share. Those of us who have been kind and loaned out our rigs have learned not to do it more than once. 

No good deed goes unpunished, you know.

Try equipment rental places, as well as UHaul. You can also contact trailer dealers. Some of them do rentals as well as sales and service.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm on the other side of the country, but I see local ads on craigslist all the time for trailer rental, it usually runs about $100 per day. Just make sure the person is liscensed and insured.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Im not in your area (or even your country) lo but here in Western Canada there are tons of people that will trailer your horses for you. They will either do short or long hauls, ie take you to a show and back etc. For cost, it depends on how far you are going.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

THanks, I am going to try to plug into that community here in Maryland.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The issue with trailering for money for someone else is that it makes it a business transaction. That means your standard vehicle insurance will no longer cover you if there is a problem.

Add that there is always the feeling of being used. Not saying you are the type but it is all too common to take someone along and when it comes down to it, they have made your day longer and offered up little to nothing in return. They do not help with hay bags, they do not help clean the trailer, they are late loading, etc.

It is very frequently a loose loose situation.

I do not know of any place in my area that you can rent a horse trailer and a truck. But NY is not a limited liability state, so that might be why.
There are several commercial haulers who will truck you almost anywhere (next barn over for a show, park, etc) though.

Ask the barn owner what the scene in your area is.


PS, I can not see you safely hauling even a tiny horse trailer with your Element.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have shipped horses for people that didn't have trailers. NO more...Not worth the time to hook up and deal with unruley horses and well we won't get into the owners of some.. If your going to trailer your horse you may opt for a bit bigger vehicle or even consider a brendrup trailer that can be pulled by smaller trucks and suv's...And also condolences on living in DC...I cringe when I have to trailer on 495 or 95...Good Luck & Happy Trails.....:wink:


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Mingiz said:


> I have shipped horses for people that didn't have trailers. NO more...Not worth the time to hook up and deal with unruley horses and well we won't get into the owners of some.. If your going to trailer your horse you may opt for a bit bigger vehicle or even consider a brendrup trailer that can be pulled by smaller trucks and suv's...And also condolences on living in DC...I cringe when I have to trailer on 495 or 95...Good Luck & Happy Trails.....:wink:



We are lucky to be DC urban sophisticates! 
Yes, I learned that a Brenderup "solo" will work for me! Yeah!! I'll be hacking on the WH lawn before you know it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

I do understand that urban sophistication isn't for everyone! 
Great news! I just learned that a Brenderup Solo will work perfectly! Yeah!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

SaratogaTB said:


> We are lucky to be DC urban sophisticates!
> Yes, I learned that a Brenderup "solo" will work for me! Yeah!! *I'll be hacking on the WH lawn before you know it!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well then we'll get to see who you are when your on the national news....


----------

